# Hello! ^_^



## ember4806 (Jan 27, 2008)

Um, I'm new, So I'm just stopping by to say hello. Nice to meet everyone. I go by ember, so that works for me.

A few things about myself... I am still in high school, but I'm pretty serious about writing, as I'm working on a book, which I'm hoping to publish. I'm right now kinda tired.

How I got into writing:
Short and simple, I used to -despise- writing, I was awful at it. So I got told to start writing, to get better, so I started writing a fanfiction. After a while, with the help of a wonderful beta, i began to get better and actually enjoy writing, using it as a way to get the worlds I can't draw out of my head. These ideas one day manifested into a plotline, so, I went with it.

That's all I can think of at the moment, so again, Hi everyone!


----------



## ember4806 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for welcoming me ^_^

And now I've thought of more to add to my first post *goes to edit*


----------



## Nickie (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ember!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello there Ember and welcome.


----------



## ember4806 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello Nickie and Shinn!

Thanks for welcoming me!


----------



## ember4806 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello Nickie and Shinn!

Thanks for welcoming me!


----------

